# Guinea Pig sudden death, can anyone identify?



## Amy Prescott (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all,

So I owned 4 guinea pigs. 2 of them are around 2 1/2 years old, one is 2 and the other is 1 years old.
One of my guinea pigs (purchased from pets at home, big mistake) has had constant health problems over the last 2 years. Originally a few weeks after getting her she was breathing funny, so I took her to the vets. We were told it was nothing and after a few weeks she was fine. She has always been a little unusual and had 'off' days were she wouldn't be so active and not eat much.

I took her to the vets twice about her eyes. Both times she was given antibiotics and we were told it was an abscess. The second time her eye had completely clouded over and looked severe. But again she got much better after a week or so.

Apart from a few occasional days were she would eat less and be less active, the vets never thought it was anything to worry about every time I got her checked. 2 days ago she stopped eating, however she was still active and she would try to eat but couldn't stomach much. So I called the vets who could only fit me in this morning around 11am. Unfortunately that evening, Poro's health deteriorated and she was really struggling to breathe and could barely move. Sadly, she passed at 4am this morning and didn't make it to her appointment at the vets.

All 4 of my guinea pigs are healthy,have lots of space and get fed a variety fresh veg twice a day, access to fresh water, guinea pig nuggets and hay. They also have a run for indoors when its cold and a run for out in the garden so they are out of their hutch most of the day.

I was wondering if anyone can share any thoughts with me? Just for our peace of mind as to what has happened to her. The vets did tell us this morning they couldn't have done anything for her as her symptoms were so severe.. but it all happened very fast. I wish we knew her background and where she came from but I have no details to give.

Any info please? RIP Poro <3


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, it's difficult to guess what was wrong with her. Small furries can go down hill very fast and being a prey animal they do their very best to hide illness as a survival instinct.

It sounds like you did the very best for her and she was very loved.

So sorry for your loss


----------

